# Cleaning - the BOM



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

When I bought my GTO, it came with some kind of DuPont coating for the paint and a type of Scotch Guarding on the inside. They said I would not need to wax it (yea right). My brother has a Harley Softail and uses a product called The Bom to clean it. I used it once on my "just washed" car and I think its held up pretty well. Has anyone else ever tried this product?

http://www.badtothebom.com/welcome.htm
http://www.concours.org/sc/BOM.html

It's about 30.00 for a spray bottle, comes with two clothes and a small travel bottle.

I was also wondering what kind of products you guys use to clean both the interior and exterior of your car.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Washed it with a non-detergent soap from Meguiars. Dried it with some microfiber cloths (no fibers left on paint). 

Wiped it down with P&S Remove All solvent to get rid of a bunch of crap the protective shipping decals left on the paint. 

Did the Meguiar's wash again. 

Broke the paint with 2000 grit sandpaper, although some of the sides needed a little bit of 1500 before finishing with 2000. Polished with Pro Wax Clear Cut Clearcoat Cleaner, a second time with Lustre Glaze, then cleaned up again with Pro Wax #1 Polish. 

Used a Milwaukee single speed buffer the entire time.

For protection, started with Klasse All In One. Finished up with Meguiar's #7 show car glaze.

Interior got a good go over with the Remove All Solvent and that was about it. The car's in the garage all the time.

I really like Klasse and Pro Wax products. You can find Klasse by Googling for it. Pro Wax is at http://www.prowax.com. They've got some awesome tire dressings and stuff like that.

Sounds like a lot of work -- and it is. But the paint really pops -- and future wax jobs for the life of the car are a piece of cake.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow, b...you are _hard-core._  

Cool.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

The_Goat said:


> When I bought my GTO, it came with some kind of DuPont coating for the paint and a type of Scotch Guarding on the inside. They said I would not need to wax it (yea right). My brother has a Harley Softail and uses a product called The Bom to clean it. I used it once on my "just washed" car and I think its held up pretty well. Has anyone else ever tried this product?
> 
> http://www.badtothebom.com/welcome.htm
> http://www.concours.org/sc/BOM.html
> ...



Those coatings are a bunch of BS, they are sapose to lessen the effects of acid rain and other chemicals in the air. What they dont tell you is that they are only good for about 3 months befor nature takes it's course. The chemical compositions are either teflon or sylicone based. You can get a bottle of NU FINISH polish at Advanved Auto for 7 or 8 bucks. If you want a sealent spray get Zano Brothers, its not a polish so there are no abrasives. Dont get me wrong the products work great, just not quite the way they would have you believe they do. I deal with all of these types of products all the time in my line of business. www.ultrashield-hr.com If you guys have any specific questions just ask. Aaron


----------

